# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հեթանոսություն

## NACIST

ՀԵԹԱՆՈՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Ո¯վ, Արի Հայ, ի՞նչ Չարի Աստված, երբ ինքդ ես աստված՝ Արայից սերված Արորդի ես դու, բոլոր մարդկային Ցեղերի մեջ միակ արարող զո¬րությո°ւնն ես դու և Արայի Որդի Վահագն Աստծո Սիրո, Զորության ճառագումն ես դու:
Էլ ի՞նչ ես որոնում քեզանից դուրս-զորությո՞ւն՝ զորությունը քո մեջ է. հավա՞տ՝ հավատը քո մեջ է. սե՞ր՝ սերը քո մեջ է. իմաստությո՞ւն՝ իմաստությունը քո մեջ է: Հրաշալի էակ ես դու, ո¯վ, Արի Հա°յ:
Բայց դեռ ինչքա՞ն,  ինչքա՞ն դու քեզ չճանաչես, դեռ ինչքա՞ն դու քեզ մերժես: Դեռ ինչքա՞ն դու ապրես ուրիշի կենսագրությամբ և դեռ ինչքա՞ն դու խարխափես հոգևոր թմրության մեջ՝ գոհ քեզ պարգևած անտոհմիկ որբի խղճուկ վիճակից:
Դու երբևէ չե՞ս նայել Արեգակին՝ ո°չ մայրամուտի, այլ արշալույսի° Արեգակին և նրա ճառագայթների անհուն ծովի մեջ չե՞ս փորձել տես¬նել քեզ, քո սկիզբը և խորհել, թե ո՞վ ես դու, որտեղից ես գալիս, ի՞նչ ծագում ունես:
Արիական ծագում ունես դու, ով, Արի Հայ, որ Արայից է գալիս. անարատ արյուն ունես դու, որ Արայից է հոսում քո երակներում. ազնիվ դիմագիծ ունես դու, որ Արայից ես ժառանգել. աստվածային զորություն ունես դու, որ արտացոլումն է Արայի էության:
Եվ դու դեռ կասկածո՞ւմ ես քեզ: Եվ կարծում ես, թե քո ծագումը կորե՞լ է անդարձ, որ օտարներից քո գոյության հաստատումն ես մուրում:
Բայց Արայի կամքով՝ ոչ մի բնական չի կորչում երբեք: Քո ծագումն էլ՝ բնական, չի կորել անհետ: Այն պահպանվել է հարյուրամյակներ և պահպանվել է դարձյալ հենց քո° մեջ:
Եվ Հայր Արայի կամքով և Ամենազոր Վահագնի հովանավորությամբ, քո ծագումը պեղվում է հենց քո միջից և վերադարձվում է քեզ, որ միանաս, ձուլվես նրան ու ամբողջացնես էությունը քո:
Մտի°ր նրա մեջ, ո¯վ, Արի Հա°յ, գնա° քո հավերժության խորքը, մինչև քո առաջին նախնիները, միացի°ր նրանց, ապրի°ր նրանց հետ, բոցավառվի°ր նրանց աստվածային ջերմությամբ, օծվի°ր նրանց կենաց արևով և ապա փառաբանի°ր Հայր Արային ու Մայր Անահիտին այն աստվածային Շնորհի համար, որ տրված է քեզ՝ լինել Արի Հա°յ, լինել աստվածամա°րդ, լինել Արորդի°:

----------


## Արշակ

*Մոդերատորական:* *Թեմաներ բացելուց առաջ ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում միայն մեծատառերով վերնագրերն ու գրառումները։ Բացվող թեմայի համար էլ ձգտեք ընտրել թեմային համապատասխան բաժին ու վերնագիր. հեթանոսության մասին թեման էլ բացել եք «*Վեբ ծրագրավորում*» բաժնում  և անունը դրել եք «ԿՐՈՆ» (**Թեման արդեն անվանափոխել ու տեղափոխել եմ համապատասխան բաժին**)։ 
*

----------


## Highordy

> ՀԵԹԱՆՈՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> ****


«ՈւԽՏԱԳԻՐՔ»
Սլակ Կակոսյան


«NACIST»-ի փոխարեն ես կընտրեի «ՑԵՂԱԿՐՈՆ» անունը  :Smile:

----------


## Highordy

Վերևում NACIST-ի կողմից բերված է ՈւԽՏԱԳՐՔԻ նախաբանը՝ ՈւՂԵՐՁԸ:

ZIP ֆայլերով տեղադրում եմ ՈւԽՏԱԳՐՔԻ ԾԱԳՈւՄՆԱՐԱՆ բաժինը, կրճատումներով (ցավում եմ՝ էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով ամբողջությամբ չունեմ)…

Ցանկացողները կարող են օգտվել  :Smile:

----------


## Highordy

Շարունակություն…

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Շնորհակալ եմ անչափ:

----------


## Highordy

Տեղադրում եմ նաև Times Armenian տառատեսակը: Չունեցողները կարող են գործածել:

----------


## Highordy

> Շնորհակալ եմ անչափ:


Դա իմ պարտքն էր:

----------

Մենուա (19.01.2010)

----------


## Highordy

ՁՈՆ

Եղեգնյա գրչով երգեցի փառքեր.
- Քեզի ընծա՜, իմ հայրենիք - 
Սոսյաց անտառեն էի զայն կտրեր...
- Քեզի ընծա՜, հին հայրենիք -
Եղեգնյա գրչով երգեցի քուրմեր.
Ընդ եղեգան փող լո'ւյս ելաներ:

Եղեգնյա գրչով երգեցի կարոտ.
- Ձեզի ընծա՜, հայ պանդուխտներ -
Ան տարաշխարհիկ բույսի մ'էր ծղոտ...
- Ձեզի ընծա՜, հեգ պանդուխտներ -
Եղեգնյա գրչով երգեցի հարսեր.
Ընդ եղեգան փող ո'ղբ ելաներ:

Եղեգնյա գրչով երգեցի արյուն.
- Ձեզի ընծա՜, սուրի զոհեր -
Ան ծլած էր մոխրի մեջ իբրև կընյուն...
- Ձեզի ընծա՜, կրակի զոհեր -
Եղեգնյա գրչով երգեցի վերքեր.
Ընդ եղեգան փող սի'րտս ելաներ:

Եղեգնյա գրչով որբ տունս երգեցի.
- Քեզի ընծա՜, հայր ալեհեր -
Ցամքած աղբյուրեն մեր զայն հօտեցի...
- Քեզի ընծա՜, մայր կարեվեր -
Եղեգնյա գրչով օճախս երգեցի.
Ընդ եղեգան փող ծո'ւխ ելաներ:

ՈՒ պայքա՜ր, պայքա՜ր, պայքա՜ր երգեցի.
- Ձեզի ընծա՜, հայ մարտիկներ -
Գրիչս եղավ անթրոց սըրտերու հնոցի...
- Ձեզի ընցա՜, քաջ մարտիկներ -
Եղեգնյա գրչով վըրեժ երգեցի.
Ընդ եղեգան փող բո'ց ելաներ:

----------


## սիսար

Փարք  ու   պատիվ,  մեր   հանգուցյալ   Աստվածներին:   Նրանց   հանգիստ   թողեք,  մեր   անպարկեշտությունների   հետեվանքով,   նրանք   արդեն   վաղուց   հրաժարվել   են   մեզանից:  հանգիստ   թողեք   նրանց:

----------

Հանուման (17.01.2010)

----------


## Այգ

> Փարք  ու   պատիվ,  մեր   հանգուցյալ   Աստվածներին:   Նրանց   հանգիստ   թողեք,  մեր   անպարկեշտությունների   հետեվանքով,   նրանք   արդեն   վաղուց   հրաժարվել   են   մեզանից:  հանգիստ   թողեք   նրանց:


Իսկ ո՞վ է ձեր հանգուցյալ աստվածներին անհանգստացնում:
Պատմությունը վկայում է մեկ հանգուցյալ աստծո մասին, այն էլ նրան աստված հռչակեցին հետմահու, առանց նրա համաձայնության:
Թերևս նրան սպանեցին, քանզի «մարդ եմ»  ասելով խոչնդոտում էր կեանքի օրոք աստված հռչակվելուն:

----------


## Նավաստի

Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչ որ մեկը կասի բոլոր Հայ հեթանոսական դիցաբանության աստվածների անունները: Շատ է պետք:

----------


## Այգ

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչ որ մեկը կասի բոլոր Հայ հեթանոսական դիցաբանության աստվածների անունները: Շատ է պետք:


Հայոց ամսվա օրանունները բոլորն էլ Դից անուններ  են:

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Փարք  ու   պատիվ,  մեր   հանգուցյալ   Աստվածներին:   Նրանց   հանգիստ   թողեք,  մեր   անպարկեշտությունների   հետեվանքով,   նրանք   արդեն   վաղուց   հրաժարվել   են   մեզանից:  հանգիստ   թողեք   նրանց:


Ոչ թե նրանք են մեզանից հրաժարվել այլ մենք նրանցից ու դրա համար ել 1700 տարի է մնացել ենք անպաշտպան չնայած մասնակի,եթե նրանց պաշտպանությունը չլիներ մենք հիմա կանհետանայինք աշխարհի երեսից փառք հայ աստվածներին

----------

յոգի (15.01.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հրդեհի Աստված, հրդեհ ու կրակ,
Օ՜, Վահագն արի,
Տեսնում եմ ահա, 
Որ ծիծաղում ու քրքջում են նրանք 
Արնաքամ ընկած դիակիդ վրա:
Թե մի՞ֆ էիր դու,
Եկան երգեցին մի հին իրիկուն գուսանները ծեր,
Որ հզոր ես դու, հուր ու հրածին,
Որ դու կբերես փրկությունը մեր:
Եվ հավատացինք հարբրած ու գինով,
Որ դու կաս, հզոր մարմնացում ուժի,
Իսկ նրանք եկան արյունով, հրով,
Մեր երկիրը հին դարձրին փոշի:
Եվ երբ քարշ տվին դիակդ արնաքամ,
Որ նետեն քաղցած ոհմակներին կեր,
Մեր կյանքի հիմքերն անդունդը ընկան
Եվ արնոտ միգում ճարճատում են դեռ…

Հ. Հովհաննիսյան

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչ որ մեկը կասի բոլոր Հայ հեթանոսական դիցաբանության աստվածների անունները: Շատ է պետք:


Այստեղ կարող ես գտնել, բայց անգլերեն տարբերակով:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչ որ մեկը կասի բոլոր Հայ հեթանոսական դիցաբանության աստվածների անունները: Շատ է պետք:


Փորձեմ մտաբերել. սխալվելու դեպքում, խնդրում եմ ուղղել ու ավելացնել.

Զևս - Գերագույն աստվածը
Անահիտ - Մայրության և պտղաբերության
Աստղիկ - գեղեցկության և սիրո
Վանատուր-հյուրասիրության աստվածը
Վահագն - Կռվի
Տիր - գիտության աստվածը
Միհր - ...
(խայտառակություն, չեմ հիշում  :Cray: )

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Փորձեմ մտաբերել. սխալվելու դեպքում, խնդրում եմ ուղղել ու ավելացնել.
> 
> Զևս - Գերագույն աստվածը
> Անահիտ - Մայրության և պտղաբերության
> Աստղիկ - գեղեցկության և սիրո
> Վանատուր-հյուրասիրության աստվածը
> Վահագն - Կռվի
> Տիր - գիտության աստվածը
> Միհր - ...
> (խայտառակություն, չեմ հիշում )


Չե, Կասսիոպեա: Շատ ես իրար խառնել: Զևսը մեր քուչից չէր: Նույնիսկ մեր ռայոնից չէր: :Smile:  Իմ տված լինկի մեջ սաղ կան:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Չե, Կասսիոպեա: Շատ ես իրար խառնել: Զևսը մեր քուչից չէր: Նույնիսկ մեր ռայոնից չէր: Իմ տված լինկի մեջ սաղ կան:


Վայյյյ  :Lol2:  Էնքան եմ Հունական դիցաբանությունը սիրում, որ մեծն *Արամազդին* խառնեցի Զևսի հետ :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Փորձեմ մտաբերել. սխալվելու դեպքում, խնդրում եմ ուղղել ու ավելացնել.
> 
> Զևս - Գերագույն աստվածը
> Անահիտ - Մայրության և պտղաբերության
> Աստղիկ - գեղեցկության և սիրո
> Վանատուր-հյուրասիրության աստվածը
> Վահագն - Կռվի
> Տիր - գիտության աստվածը
> Միհր - ...
> (խայտառակություն, չեմ հիշում )


Միհրը արևի աստվածն է
Նանեն ողջամտություն.իմաստության

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Միհրը արևի աստվածն է
> Նանեն ողջամտություն.իմաստության


Միհրը արդարության աստվածն է, Նանեն` ռազմի:
Արևի աստվածը Արամազդն էր` հայկական պանթեոնի գլխավոր աստվածը: Հենց այս պատճառով են այդ կրոնը մեկ-մեկ անվանում արևապաշտություն:
Լսեք, ժողովուրդ: Ձեզ հետաքրքի չէ՞ այն լինկը, որ տվեցի: Թե՞ անգլերեն չգիտեք: Անգլերենի մի առանձնահատուկ գիտելիք պետք չէ: Ամեն դեպքում անունները կարող եք կարդալ:

----------


## Այգ

> Միհրը արդարության աստվածն է, Նանեն` ռազմի:
> Արևի աստվածը Արամազդն էր` հայկական պանթեոնի գլխավոր աստվածը: Հենց այս պատճառով են այդ կրոնը մեկ-մեկ անվանում արևապաշտություն:
> Լսեք, ժողովուրդ: Ձեզ հետաքրքի չէ՞ այն լինկը, որ տվեցի: Թե՞ անգլերեն չգիտեք: Անգլերենի մի առանձնահատուկ գիտելիք պետք չէ: Ամեն դեպքում անունները կարող եք կարդալ:


Եղբայր հղումը նայել եմ, սակայն ըստ իս, այն հղի է թյուրիմացություններով:
Առհասարակ թյուրիմացությունները ծագում են Հայոց հավատամքը օտար՝, «հեթանոսություն» բառով բնորոշվելուց:
Այդ բառը մեր Նախնյաց համար չի եղել գործածական:
Սակայն այն ակտիվորեն օգտագործվեց կրոնական ոչ այնքան «թավշյա»  հեղափոխություն իրականեցնելու համար, որից հետո մատուցվեց նոր աստված, նույն այդ օտար լեզվով  արտասանվող բառով:
Սեւակը լավ  է ասում.
«Զորավոր էին Աստվածները հին,
Այնքան Զորավոր՝, 
Որ անկեղծ էին և չէին ստում...»
Մի մեծ թյուրիմացություն էլ հաճախ հանդիպում է  մեր հավատամքը հայերեն բնորոշականով բացատրելու փորձերի ժամանակ:
Զազրախոսները ասում են «Հայերը կռապաշտ են եղել» ,  իսկ Ազգային արժեքները հարազատ համարող շատերը ասում են, «մենք Արևապաշտ ենք եղել»:
Առաջինների թմբիր կարծիքի մասին չարժե նույնիսկ խոսել:
Արժե նշել, որ Արևի դերը առանցքային համարելով հանդերձ Նախնյաց հավատամքը չի եղել Արևապաշտություն, այլ՝, Բնապաշտություն:
Քանզի Արևից զատ Սուրբ վերաբերմունքի արժանացել ե ն Բնության առհասարակ բոլոր երևույթները՝, Անահիտ  - լուսին և պտղաբերություն, Նարե - ջուր և մաքրություն, Վահագն - հուր և ջերմություն, Միհր - ռազմ և խաղաղություն, Նանե - ողջախոհություն և ընտանիք, Վանատուր - պատիվ և հյուրնկալություն, Աստղիկ - սեր և գեղեցկություն...
Արժե նաև նշել, որ Նախնիք վերը թվարկածներին Աստվածներ չէն անվանել, այլ Դիք:
Այնպես որ «բազմաստվածություն» բառն էլ լավագույն դեպքում թյուրիմացության հետևանք է:
Շիրակացու վկայությամբ, Նախնիք գիտեին, որ «երկիրը գնդաձև է, և պտտվում է Արևի շուրջ»:

----------

Հրատացի (14.11.2010)

----------


## Freddie

> Փորձեմ մտաբերել. սխալվելու դեպքում, խնդրում եմ ուղղել ու ավելացնել.
> 
> Զևս - Գերագույն աստվածը
> Անահիտ - Մայրության և պտղաբերության
> Աստղիկ - գեղեցկության և սիրո
> Վանատուր-հյուրասիրության աստվածը
> Վահագն - Կռվի
> Տիր - գիտության աստվածը
> Միհր - ...
> (խայտառակություն, չեմ հիշում )


*Աստղիկը աստված չէր, այլ դիցուհի*

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իսկ որևէ մեկը գիտի, թե ինչ ՞է նշանակում հեթանոսություն և որտեղից է գալիս ,ինչ՞ ծագում ունի և երբ՞ է առաջացել:
Շատ կցանկանայի իմանալ,օգնեք.............

----------


## Razo

Երեկ չէ՝ մյուս օրը ես հանդիպել եմ հեթանոսի… պատկերացնում եք…  :Shok: 

Ես գիտեյի որ իրանցից վապշե չկա, բայց կա…  :Dntknw:  

Ասենք իրանք ու՞մ են պաշտում կրակի ասծու՞ն:

----------


## Amaru

> Երեկ չէ՝ մյուս օրը ես հանդիպել եմ հեթանոսի… պատկերացնում եք… 
> 
> Ես գիտեյի որ իրանցից վապշե չկա, բայց կա…  
> 
> Ասենք իրանք ու՞մ են պաշտում կրակի ասծու՞ն:


օֆֆֆֆֆֆ... մեկդ բռնեք ինձ  :Angry2:  

Մինչև Ձեր գրառումը՝ վերևում, շարադրված ա. կարդացե՛ք, գուցե պատկերացում կազմեք...

----------


## Razo

> օֆֆֆֆֆֆ... մեկդ բռնեք ինձ  
> 
> Մինչև Ձեր գրառումը՝ վերևում, շարադրված ա. կարդացե՛ք, գուցե պատկերացում կազմեք...


Ու ինչ էս բոլոր աստվածներին իրանք պաշտու՞մ են:

կամ դու՞ էլ ես հեթանոս  :Shok:

----------


## Bergmann

> Իսկ որևէ մեկը գիտի, թե ինչ ՞է նշանակում հեթանոսություն և որտեղից է գալիս ,ինչ՞ ծագում ունի և երբ՞ է առաջացել:
> Շատ կցանկանայի իմանալ,օգնեք.............


Հեթանոս բառը ունի հնդեվրոպական ծագում, օրինակ անգլ. Heathen, գերմ. Heide

----------


## ars83

Ի՞նչ դրական բան է տվել մարդկությանը հեթանոսությունը։ Բացի նրանից, որ մարդիկ իրենց բացասական հատկանիշներն են վերագրում չաստվածներին (նախանձ, ցանկասիրություն, բարկություն, և այլն) և օգտագործում կուռքերի պաշտամունքն իրենց շահի համար (օրինակ՝ դրուիդները)։ Կամ էլ հագուրդ տվել սեփական ցանկություններին՝ հիմնավորելով դա «աստվածային ցանկությամբ»։

Ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում, գիտությունը, արվեստը, գրականությունը կարող էին ծաղկել հեթանոսության պայմաններում։

----------

VisTolog (16.01.2010)

----------


## Razo

> Ի՞նչ դրական բան է տվել մարդկությանը հեթանոսությունը։ Բացի նրանից, որ մարդիկ իրենց բացասական հատկանիշներն են վերագրում չաստվածներին (նախանձ, ցանկասիրություն, բարկություն, և այլն) և օգտագործում կուռքերի պաշտամունքն իրենց շահի համար (օրինակ՝ դրուիդները)։ Կամ էլ հագուրդ տվել սեփական ցանկություններին՝ հիմնավորելով դա «աստվածային ցանկությամբ»։
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում, գիտությունը, արվեստը, գրականությունը կարող էին ծաղկել հեթանոսության պայմաններում։


Հը-ը.  :Nea:  :Nea:  :Nea:  Ոչ մի ձև:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ի՞նչ դրական բան է տվել մարդկությանը հեթանոսությունը։ Բացի նրանից, որ մարդիկ իրենց բացասական հատկանիշներն են վերագրում չաստվածներին (նախանձ, ցանկասիրություն, բարկություն, և այլն) և օգտագործում կուռքերի պաշտամունքն իրենց շահի համար (օրինակ՝ դրուիդները)։ Կամ էլ հագուրդ տվել սեփական ցանկություններին՝ հիմնավորելով դա «աստվածային ցանկությամբ»։
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում, գիտությունը, արվեստը, գրականությունը կարող էին ծաղկել հեթանոսության պայմաններում։


Բայց փաստորեն ծաղկել են։ Մեր ազգի սկզբնական զարգացումը կայացել է հենց հեթանոսության շրջանում։ Եգիպտացիները հեթանոս էին, բայց նրանց և գիտությունը, և արվեստը, և գրականությունը դրանից չեն տուժել։ Հոմեռոսը հեթանոս էր, բայց հանճարների շարքին է դասված գրականության մեջ։

----------

Հրատացի (14.11.2010), յոգի (17.01.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Եգիպտացիները հեթանոս էին, բայց նրանց և գիտությունը, և արվեստը, և գրականությունը դրանից չեն տուժել։


Եգիպտացիների օրինակի վրա շատ լավ երևում է քրիստոնեության տարբերությունը մյուս կրոններից։ Ի՞նչ վիճակում է *այսօր* եգիպտացիների արվեստն ու գրականությունը։ Շատ վատ, կարծում եմ։ Իսկ ինչու՞։ Որովհետև մահմեդականությունը բավականին կաշկանդող կրոն է։ 
Վերցնենք արաբներին։ Արտակարգ մաթեմատիկոսներ, այն ժամանակ, երբ ուրիշները դեռ չէին էլ մտածում դրա մասին, նրանք արդեն ծածկագրությամբ ու վերծանմամբ էին զբաղվում (ժամանակակից տվյալների անվտանգության գիտության մի մասը)։ Բայց ի՞նչ մնաց այդ ամենից, երբ եկավ մահմեդականությունը։ Գրականությունից բացի (այն էլ ոչ այնքան ծաղկուն, ինչպես նախկինում էր)՝ ոչինչ։

Իսկ հեթանոսությունը ինքնին դեստրուկտիվ է, քանի որ հիմնված է մարդկային կրքերի վրա։ Վայրենի կրոնները, որոնցում մարդկանց սրտերը կենդանի–կենդանի հանում էին և մատուցում չաստվածներին, այրում նորածիններին, պաշտում կոկորդիլոսներին (մայաներ, ացտեկներ, Ասորեստան, Եգիպտոս), զանգվածային «օրգիաներ» կազմակերպում ի պատիվ չաստվածների՝ դեռահասների այլասերումով, առանց սեռի խտրության (Բաբելոն). այս բոլորը մարդու մեջ միայն անասնական կրքերն էր բորբոքում, վախ տարածում։ Պարզ է, որ նման կրոններին հակված ժողովուրդները դատապարտված են դեգրադացիայի և ոչնչացման։ Թեկուզ ինչ–որ գեղեցիկ առասպելներ էլ հյուսվեին, կամ գիտական մտքի որոշ կայծեր լինեին, այդպիսի հասարակության մեջ մեռնելու էին։

----------

VisTolog (16.01.2010)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Եգիպտացիների օրինակի վրա շատ լավ երևում է քրիստոնեության տարբերությունը մյուս կրոններից։ Ի՞նչ վիճակում է *այսօր* եգիպտացիների արվեստն ու գրականությունը։ Շատ վատ, կարծում եմ։ Իսկ ինչու՞։ Որովհետև մահմեդականությունը բավականին կաշկանդող կրոն է։ 
> Վերցնենք արաբներին։ Արտակարգ մաթեմատիկոսներ, այն ժամանակ, երբ ուրիշները դեռ չէին էլ մտածում դրա մասին, նրանք արդեն ծածկագրությամբ ու վերծանմամբ էին զբաղվում (ժամանակակից տվյալների անվտանգության գիտության մի մասը)։ Բայց ի՞նչ մնաց այդ ամենից, երբ եկավ մահմեդականությունը։ Գրականությունից բացի (այն էլ ոչ այնքան ծաղկուն, ինչպես նախկինում էր)՝ ոչինչ։


Բայց մահմեդականությունը հեթանոսության հետ կապ չունի, այն ավելի նման է քրիստոնեությանը՝ այն առումով, որ միաստվածություն է։

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Եվ *այսօրվա* եգիպտացիները՝ արաբ են, այն էլ մահմեդական։

----------


## ars83

> Բայց մահմեդականությունը հեթանոսության հետ կապ չունի, այն ավելի նման է քրիստոնեությանը՝ այն առումով, որ միաստվածություն է։


Սա պարզապես գրել էի՝ ցույց տալու քրիստոնեության՝ օրինակ գիտության համար ավելի նպաստավոր լինելը, քան մահմեդականությունն է։ 

Մի հետաքրքիր հոդված, որը համեմատում է քրիստոնեությունը մահմեդականության և բուդդիզմի հետ. (http://www.lusamut.net/level2_.php?i...36&cat_=4&s=14)



> ԿՆՈՋ ԴԵՐԸ ԿՐՈՆՆԵՐԻ ՄԵՋ
> 
>     Կինը շատ կրոններում անտեսված է և երկրորդական մի բան է համարվում: Մինչդեռ մեր եկեղեցական տոներից և սրբոց հիշատակություններից տեսնում ենք, որ քրիստոնեության մեջ կինը բարձր տեղում է։ Սրան հակառակ՝ բուդդայականության մեջ նույնիսկ կնոջ նկատմամբ շեշտված թշնամական վերաբերմունք կա: Կինը տանջանքներով լի նյութական աշխարհի՝ սանսարայի մարմնացումն է: Բուդդայականությունը կնոջը փրկություն չի խոստանում. դրա համար կինը պետք է վերածնվի որպես տղամարդ: Այս կրոնը կնոջը դատապարտում է տղամարդուն իր հետ ամուր կապելու և դրանով նրա փրկությանը խանգարելու համար: Բուդդայականության շատ հետևորդների կարծիքով, ընտանիքի հետ կապերը չխզած տղամարդը չի կարող փրկվել: Դրա օրինակը Բուդդան է, որը թողեց իր ընտանիքը: Իսլամի մեջ հատկապես երկու կանայք կատարյալ են համարվում (նրանցից մեկը Հիսուսի մայր Մարիամն է), բայց այնուամենայնիվ բազմակնության ընդունումը կնոջը ստորակարգ էակ է դարձնում: Մինչդեռ քրիստոնեությունը, շեշտելով տղամարդու գլխավորող դերը, միևնույն ժամանակ չի նսեմացնում նաև կնոջ դերը: Քրիստոնյաների ամենամեծ սուրբը Մարիամ Աստվածածինն է։ Բացի դրանից, Քրիստոս և՛ ծննդյան, և՛ հարության ժամանակ առաջինը հենց կանանց հայտնվեց: Այս երկու կրոնները հակառակ են շատ կողմերով և միմյանց են բախվում իրենց ներկայացուցիչների միջոցով։
>     Մարդկային մարմնի, հոգու, աշխարհի, կնոջ ու այլ հարցերի և ամենագլխավորը՝ Աստծո մասին ամենակատարյալ գաղափարներն ու մտքերն ամփոփված են միայն քրիստոնեության մեջ: Ասում են, որ ոչ մի կրոն այնքան չի տուժի իրենից հրաշքները հեռացնելու դեպքում, որքան քրիստոնեությունը: Սակայն եթե նույնիսկ քրիստոնեությունից հանենք և դուրս նետենք այնպիսի հրաշքները, ինչպիսիք են բժշկումները, հացի բազմացումը, փոթորկի խաղաղեցումը և այլն, ապա մնում են բարոյական հրաշքները՝ այն վեհ մտքերն ու գաղափարները, որոնք չկան որևէ այլ կրոնի մեջ: Այստեղ տեղին է նշել քրիստոնեական մեծ գրողներից մեկի խելացի տրամաբանությունը. «Քրիստոնեությունը կատարյալ է, մարդիկ են անկատար։ Իսկ կատարյալ որևէ բան չի կարող անկատարից առաջանալ։ Հետևաբար քրիստոնեությունը կատարյալից առաջացած, այսինքն` աստվածային կրոն է»։
> 
>     Տ. Ադամ քհն. ՄԱԿԱՐՅԱՆ


Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Եվ *այսօրվա* եգիպտացիները՝ արաբ են, այն էլ մահմեդական։


Այո, նրանց հեթանոսական կրոնը կոկորդիլոսների պաշտամունքով դատապարտված էր կորստյան։ 

Ես այն մտքի կողմնակիցն եմ, որ ինչքան մարդու կրքերի վրա հիմնված գաղափարախոսությունները և կրոնները շատանում են հասարակության մեջ, այնքան այդ հասարակությունը մոտենում է կործանմանը։

----------


## Tanamasi

> Սա պարզապես գրել էի՝ ցույց տալու քրիստոնեության՝ օրինակ գիտության համար ավելի նպաստավոր լինելը, քան մահմեդականությունն է։


Հիմա, որ ասեմ, թե քրիստոնյաները շատ գիտնականներ են վարի տվել, կասեք՝ էդ եկեղեցին էր ու վաղ շրջանում էր։  :Wacko:  Բայց գիտությունը մի կողմ, արվեստը բուդդիզմից ու մահմեդականությունից չի տուժել։ Էդ ուղղակի կարող է մենք լավ ծանոթ չենք նրանց արվեստին, որը լավ պիառ չի արված։ Բայց միայն չինացիների կուլտուրան ողջ աշխարհով հիմա պաշտվում է։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Այո, նրանց հեթանոսական կրոնը կոկորդիլոսների պաշտամունքով դատապարտված էր կորստյան։


Այո, չեմ վիճում, բայց խոսքը նրա մասին է, որ այդ _դատապարտված_ կրոնը չի սպանել իրենց արվեստը, քաղաքակրթությունը և գիտությունը։ Ընդհակառակը նպաստել է դրանց զարգացմանը։

----------

յոգի (17.01.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Հիմա, որ ասեմ, թե քրիստոնյաները շատ գիտնականներ են վարի տվել, կասեք՝ էդ եկեղեցին էր ու վաղ շրջանում էր։


Ոչ, չեմ ասի։ Այսօր էլ մարդկանց «վարի են տալիս»՝ քրիստոնեության անունը տալով։ Դեռ Քրիստոս էր զգուշացնում այդ մասին.
_...մինչեւ իսկ ժամանակը կը գայ, երբ, ով ձեզ սպանի, պիտի համարի, թէ Աստծուն պաշտամունք է մատուցում։_ (Հովհ. 16.2)
Բայց ես խոսում եմ բուն քրիստոնեական վարդապետության մասին, այլ ոչ՝ նրա կատարման, կատարումը միշտ էլ թերի է եղել։
Գիտեք, այստեղ ես պետք է առանձնացնեմ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, որը գիտնականներին «վարի չի տվել», և, ընդհանրապես, ուրիշի արյունը իր հավատքի համար չի թափել (խաչակրաց արշավանքներ), միայն իրենը։





> Բայց գիտությունը մի կողմ, արվեստը բուդդիզմից ու մահմեդականությունից չի տուժել։


Եթե գիտությունը մի կողմ լիներ, մենք ձեզ հետ այսօր այսքան հանգիստ չէինք շփվի համակարգչային ցանցով  :Wink: 
Արվեստին իրոք ծանոթ չեմ։ Արաբների գիտությունը, գիտեմ որ տուժել է։ Բժկությունը նույնպես։ Ի դեպ, անաստվածությունն էլ է գիտությանը վնաս հասցրել (Ստալին և "Кибернетика - проститутка империализма" աբսուրդ կոչերը)։




> Բայց միայն չինացիների կուլտուրան ողջ աշխարհով հիմա պաշտվում է։


Ողջ աշխարհովը չգիտեմ, բայց իրենք պարզապես շատ են, ամեն տեղ իրենց մշակույթը կտարածեն։




> Այո, չեմ վիճում, բայց խոսքը նրա մասին է, որ այդ _դատապարտված_ կրոնը չի սպանել իրենց արվեստը, քաղաքակրթությունը և գիտությունը։ Ընդհակառակը նպաստել է դրանց զարգացմանը։


Մմմ, շատ վիճելի է։ Բայց, եկեք, չվիճենք  :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Գիտեք, այստեղ ես պետք է առանձնացնեմ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, որը գիտնականներին «վարի չի տվել», և, ընդհանրապես, ուրիշի արյունը իր հավատքի համար չի թափել (խաչակրաց արշավանքներ), միայն իրենը։


Իսկ Փարպեցու բողոք-թուղթը ուղղված Մամիկոնյանին, որում նա բերում է հետապնդումների մի շարք, որի մեջ նաև մտնում էր իր և Խորենացու օրինակները։ 

Իսկ չինացիների գիտությունը կարող ենք մի կողմ չդնել  :Cool:  ՝ նրանք առաջիններից են աշխարհում։ 
Շատ քրիստոնյա ազգեր կան, որոնց ոչ գիտությունն է բանի պետք, ոչ էլ արվեստը։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Բայց խոսքը վերաբերվում է հենց հեթանոսությանը և ոչ քրիստոնեության մարդանպաստ գաղափարներին, իսկ հեթանոսությունը արվեստին՝ հատկապես, ու գիտությանը ոչ մի վնաս չի հասցրել՝ դա քեզ կասեն բոլոր պատմաբանները։

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Կյանքում, ամեն ինչում կա նպատակ, այսինքն շահ։ Քրիստոնեության, Իսլամի, Բուդաի, եւ այլն… Այսօր, այս աշխարհում, երբ մարդ սկսում է հասկանալ իր բուն դերը կյանքում, որը որքան էլ ցավալի է, բայց փաստ, այն է՝ մարդը ժամանակավոր հյուր է այս կյանքում, ինձ համար, եւ գուցե ձեզանից շատերի մոտ, մեկ հարց է մնում անբացահայտ։ Արդյոք, ո՞րն է մարդու շահը այս կյանքում։ Իր կյանքում ապրել Աստծու համար, թե՞ ապրել Աստծո հետ անդրաշխարհում։ Արժի արդյոք քիթը խոթել Աստծո ճանաչման մեջ։ Եթե այո, ապա ինչու՞–– Ինչ ավել, կամ ինչ պակաս կարող է մարդ ստանալ. գիտությու՞ն։ Արդյոք պետք է լինել ամենագետ…

----------


## Razo

Վսյո, ամեն ինչ ասվածա...  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց
Խնդրում եմ էլի էս թեման փակեք, էլ շարունակություն չի գտնի...

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Վսյո, ամեն ինչ ասվածա... 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց
> Խնդրում եմ էլի էս թեման փակեք, էլ շարունակություն չի գտնի...


եղբայր ես թեման նոր է բացվել ու չի փակվելու մինչեւ ամբողջ ազգը չհեթանոսանա, այսինքն չէթնոսանա, սկ եթե հունարեն էթնոս բառի բացատրությունը չգիտես ասեմ՝ ազգ, այսինքն ազգայնանա ազգը, մեզ ազգայնական ազգ է պետք ոչ թե այսօրվա խայտառակ պետությունը, ու նենալու ենք… 
Փառք հայ աստվածներին,

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

«Կան երկու տեսակի երազողներ. նրանք, ովքեր երազում են գիշերը՝ քնած ժամանակ, եւ մոռանում իրենց երազները օրվա ընթացքում, եւ նրանք, ովքեր երազում են ցերեկը, աչքերը բաց, եւ փորձում իրենց կյանքը դասավորել ըստ այդ երազանքի։ Վերջինները վտանգավոր են։» – Թ.Է.Լ. Չապման

----------

VisTolog (17.03.2010)

----------


## Dyutazn

Շնորհակալություն Highordy-ն զիպ ֆայլերով տեղադրված ՈւԽՏԱԳՐՔԻ ԾԱԳՈւՄՆԱՐԱՆ բաժինը,ես այն կարդացել էի,և հաճելի է ունենալ որոշ հատվածը էեկտրոնային տարբերակով:

Հեթանոս բառը - հիմա ծագում ունի Հունարեն Էթնոս բառից,որը նշ. է ազգային :
Այն երբվանից է գործածվել հայերի մոտ:
Աստված թարգմանաբար ինչ է նշանակում … Աստծո և Արարչի տարբերությունը …




> Խնդրում եմ էլի էս թեման փակեք, էլ շարունակություն չի գտնի...


Ինչու լեզուտ կախ է ընգել,կամ էլ վատ ես զգում իմանալով ճշմարտությունը …




> մեզ ազգայնական ազգ է պետք ոչ թե այսօրվա խայտառակ պետությունը, ու նենալու ենք… 
> Փառք հայ աստվածներին,


Իհարկե,  :Smile: 
*Վերածնված Հայ Աստվածներ*

----------

Հրատացի (25.11.2010)

----------


## Hrayr

Հռոմեացիս 1։18-32

----------


## յոգի

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչ որ մեկը կասի բոլոր Հայ հեթանոսական դիցաբանության աստվածների անունները: Շատ է պետք:


Հեթանոսական Աստվածությունները դրանք Գերագույն Աստվածը չեն այլ Գերագույն Աստծո ծառաներն են, ինչպես Թագավորը և թագավորի մինիստրները և այլը: Գոյություն ունի 3 մոլորակնային համակարգեր՛ Դրախտային, միջին և ներքին. Այտ աստվածությունները համարվում են կիսաաստվածներ և ապրում են Դրախտային մոլորակներում, որտեղ նրանց կյանքի տևողությունը համեմատած մեր կյանքի հետ շատ շատ երկար է, նրանց մի օրը հավասար է համարյա մեր վեց ամիսներին, իսկ ամենա բարձր դրախտային մոլորակի մի օրը անչափելի երկար է, որը հավասար է հազարավոր միլյարդ մեր տարիների:

Այտ Աստվածություններից յուրաքանչյուրը մի պարտականություն ունի՛ օրինակ, անձրևի Աստվածը որի անունը սանսկրիտերենով Ինդրա  է (Հունարեն Զևսն է), նրա պարտականությունը անձրև մատակարարելն է, և նա Դրախտի թագավորն է: 
Սոման կամ Չանդրան Լուսնի Աստվածն է և Լուսնի լույս է մատակարարում, որը շատ կարևոր է բուսականության համար, դա նույնպես դրախտային մոլորակ է: Լուսնի վրա ոչ ոք չի իջել, ոչ ամերիկացիները ոչ ել ինչ որ մեը, որովհետև դա շատ հեռու է և ժամանակի մեջ մեծ տարբերություն կա...
Արևի Աստվածը որի անունը Սուրյա է, մատակարարում է լույս և ջերմություն, նույնպես դրախտային մոլորակ է...
Քամու Աստվածը՛  Վայուն է, Ջրերի Աստվածը՛ Վարունան է, Հողագնդի Աստվաուհին Բհումին է, հարստության Աստված՛ Կուվերան է, Մահվան Աստված՛ Յաման կամ Յամառաջն է (Աման) (Յամա նշանակում է փոս կամ անդունդ, Ռաջա նշանակում է թագավոր, որը վերաբերվում է դժոխքին)
Բժշկության աստվածներն են Աշվինի կումարները, Կրակի Աստվածը Ագնին է, պատերազմի Աստվածը Կարտիկեյան է և շատ ուրիշներ...
Բացի սրանցից կա երեք գլխավոր Աստվածություններ, որոնք ղեկավարում են բնության երեք գոյավիճակներին, որոնք են՛
 Առաքինություն, Կիրք և տգիտություն:
Առաքինության գոյավիճակի Աստվածությունը Վիշնուն է, 
Կրքի գոյավիճակի Աստվածությունը Բրահման է,
Տգիտության գոյավիճակի Աստվածությունը Շիվան է:

Մարդիկ միշտ ղեկավարվում են այս երեք գոյավիճակներով և միշ նրանց ազդեցության տակ են գտնվում և երբեք ազատ չեն դրանցից, Այս Աստվածությունները ապրող էակին կամ հոգուն խաղացնում են ինչպես տիկնիկներին կախված թելերից խաղացնում է տիկնիկների տերը:
Բայց դրանցից ազատվելու հնարավորություն կա, որը կոչվում է Սամադհի կամ Նիրգունա...

----------

Gayl (15.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Վահագն՝ պատերազմի, քաջության և հաղթանակի գերագույն աստվածը հին հայկական դիցաբանության մեջ։ Որոշ աղբյուրներում ու առասպելազրուցներում նաև վկայվում է որպես արեգակային աստված։ Ըստ Անանիա Շիրակացու, ավանդաբար Վահագնի անունը կապվող Հարդագողի ճանապարհը կամ Ծիր կաթինը հայերն անվանել են նաև «Արեգական հին ճանապարհ»։ Վահագնին ձոնված դիցաբանական երգում նա պատկերվում է սրբագործված չորս տարրերի՝ Երկինքի, երկրի, ծիրանի ծովի և ծիկակարմիր եղեգնի երկունքից ծնված խարտյաշ պատանի՝ հրացայտ վարսերով, բոցակեզ մորուսով և արեգակնային աչքերով։ Ըստ առասպելաբանության, կենսատու լույս անձնավորող Վահագնը, որպես քաջ որսորդ, մարտնչում է խավարը, չար ու վնասակար ուժերը մարմնավորող վիշապների դեմ։ Այդ պատճառով էլ նրան տրվել է Վիշապաքաղ մականունը։ Հայոց բարձր լեռները դիտվել են իբրև Վահագնի երկրային սրբազան կայաններ։ Ըստ Վասպուրականի հայոց մեջ տարածված ավանդազրույցի, Արեգակը գիշերը ծովում լողանալուց հետո, առավոտյան երկինք է բարձրանում Վարագի(մակաբերվում է Վահագնի անունը) գագաթից, իսկ նրան հարատև ուղեկցում են 12 ոսկե գավազանակիրներ։ 

Վահագնն եղել է հայոց ամենասիրված և ընդհանրական աստվածը։ Մովսես Խորենացին վկայում է, որ տակավին իր ժամանակներում (V դ.) ժողովրդի մեջ պահպանվում էր Վահագնի դյուցազներգությունը. փանդիռների նվագակցությամբ գուսանները երգում էին նրա դիցաբանական ձոնը, պատմում նրա բազում սխրագործությունների մասին։ Վահագնի ձոներգը, որը հայ հին բանաստեղծական արվեստի հանճարեղ նմուշներից է, ժողովրդական գուսններից գրի է առել Մովսես Խորենացին։ Վ.Իվանովի եզրակազությամբ՝ նրանում անխաթար պահպանվել են ընդհանուր հնդեվրոպական հնագույն դիցաբանական քերթությունը բնորոշ գծերն ու սկզբունքները։ Թերև այդ ընդհանուր հնդեվրոպական բնույթի ազդեցությամբ՝ որոշ բանաստեղծներ ենթադրել են, որ «Վահագն» անունն առաջացել է սանսկրիտ. «վահ» (բերող) կամ «վհա»(բոց, աստղ) և «ագնի» (կրակ) բառերից կամ հնդիրանական Վերեթրագնա, Վայու, Վաե վեհ աստվածությունների անուններից։ Հիմնավոր պատճառներ կան ենթադրելու, որ «Վահագն» անունն առաջացել է հին հնդեվրոպական «Բահագին»(աստված) գաղափարանուններից՝ «բ» հնչյունը «վ»–ի փոխվելու սովորական օրինաչափությամբ։ Քանի որ Վահագնն անձնավորել է դիցաբանական հար և նույն գաղափարը, փառաբանվել նույն մակդիրներով, ինչ Հայկ բահագինը, հետևաբար վերջինիս հեթանոս հայերն անվանել են Բահագին կամ Վահագին՝ նրա գաղափարանունը վերածելով հատուկ անուն։ Պատահակ չէ, որ Անանիա Շիրակացու գրի առած մի հինավուրց ավանդազրույցում Հայկի փոխարեն հայոց նախնի և սեմական Բել աստծու հակառակորդ է հիշատակվում Վահագնը։ 

Վահագնի գլխավոր տաճարը կամ մեհյանը եղել է Տարոն գավառի Վիշապ քաղաքավանին մերձակա քարքե լեռան լանջին։ Վահագնի տաճարն Ագաթանգեղոսն անվանում է «մեծագանձ՝ լի ոսկով ու արծաթով»։ Տաճարում դրվել է Վահագնի մեծ անդրին, կից կից սրսհներում՝ Աստղիկ դիցուհու և Անահիտ դիցամոր անդրիները։ Վահագնի հարսնացուն համարվել է Աստղիկը, որի սրահը կոչվել է «սենյակ Վահագնի»։ Քրիստոնեական դարձի ժամանակ (301) Գրիգոր Լուսավորչին ուղեկցող զորքերը համառ կռիվներից հետո կործանել են Վահագնի գլխավորտաճարը, որի տեղում հիմնվել է հայոց առաջին և մայր եկեղեցին։ Թովմա Արծրունին Վահագնին նվիրված տաճարներից մեկը հիշատակվում է Փոքր Աղբակ գավառում, մյուսը՝ Տոսպում։ 

Հայոց տոմարում Վահագնի անունով է կոչվել ամսվա 27-րդ օրը։ Իբրև ռազմի աստված՝ Վահագնը նույնացվել է այդ գաղափարը խորհրդանշող Հրահատ (Մարս) մոլորակին, որին հին հայերը տվել են Ատրահեր մականունները։ 

ԱՆԱՀԻՏ 

Անահիտը հայոց մայրության, զգաստության, պտղաբերության և հայերի մեջ ամենասիրված աստվածուհին է: 
Անահիտն Արտաշատ մայրաքաղաքի հովանավորն էր, հայոց գերագույն աստվածուհին: Նրան կոչում էին նաև Մեծ Տիկին, Ոսկեմայր, Ոսկեծղի, Ոսկեմատն: Նրա գլխավոր տաճարը գտնվում էր Եկեղյաց գավառի Երիզա ավանում, ամբողջ գավառը կոչվել է Անահտավան:
Նրան նվիրված մեհյաններ կային նաև Արտաշատում, Արմավիրում, Քաջարանում, Անահտաձորում, Աշտիշատում, Վասպուրականի Անձևացյաց գավառում, Սյունիքի Անատձոր վայրում: Այդ տաճարաներում եղել են Անահիտի ոսկե արձաններ: Անահիտի բոլոր տաճարներն ու արձաններն անխնա ոչնչացվել են: 19-րդ դարում Փոքր Հայքի Սատաղ քաղաքում հայտնաբերվել է Անահիտի բրոնզաձույլ դիմաքանդակը, որը դարձել է Լոնդոնի բրիտանական թանգարանի սեփականությունը: 1968 թ.-ից դրա կրկնօրինակը գտնվում է Հայաստանի պատմության թանգարանում: 
Անահիտի պաշտամունքը զուտ հայկական է և ազդեցություն է թողել իրանա-պահլավական հավատամքային համակարգի վրա, որտեղ նույնպես պաշտվել է Անահիտա անունով: Ըստ Մ. Աբեղյանի՝ ասորեստական Իշտար աստվածուհու Անատաու մականունը, հայոց հնագույն աստվածուհու՝ Նարիի (հետագայում՝ Ծովինար), ավելի ուշ հռոմեական Դիանա աստվածուհիների անունները նույնպես կապված են Անահիտ անվան հետ: 
Անահիտի տոնը մեծ շուքով տոնվել է ապրիլի 6-ին՝ որպես մայրության օր, և Օգոստոսի 15-ին՝ որպես առաջին բերքի զոհաբերման օր՝ Խաղողօրհնեքի տոն։ 

ԱՐԱՄԱԶԴ 

Արամազդը հայոց աստվածների հայրն է: Հայերն Արամազդին մեծարում էին հետևյալ խոսքերով. «Մեծն արին Արամազդ, արարիչ երկնի և երկրի, լիության և պարարտության, արարիչ աստվածների, ամպրոպային պատկերն Արամազդի»: 
Արամազդի գլխավոր մեհյանը գտնվում էր Բարձր Հայքի Դարանաղյաց գավառի Անի քաղաքում: Արամազդի մեհյան եղել է նաև Վասպուրականի Անձևացյաց գավառի մեջ, Պաղատ լեռան վրա և կոչվել է «Տուն Արամազդի և Աստղիկի»: Արամազդի տաճարին կից եղել են իջևանատներ հեռուներից եկած ուխտավորների համար: Արամազդին նվիրված տոնը նշվել է «Նավասարդյան խաղերի» ժամանակ, նման հունական օլիմպիական խաղերին, որ նվիրված էին լինում Զևս աստծուն: Տոնն անցնում էր թատերական և կրկեսային ներկայացումներով, զինական և մարտական մրցումներով, երգ ու պարերի ուղեկցությամբ: 

ՄԻՀՐ 

Հայոց դիցարանում Միհրն Արամազդի որդին է. Արեգակի, լույսի, ճշմարտության, համաձայնության աստվածը: Նրա գլխավոր մեհյանը գտնվում էր Արևմտյան Հայաստանում, Դերջան գավառի Բագայառիճ (պահլավերեն «աստծո պահպանմունք») գյուղում: Նրան է նվիրված նաև Գառնի հեթանոսական տաճարը: 
Արևային աստվածություն կար նաև Իրանում, և մըյհըր պահլավերենով նշանակում է «արև»: Հին արիական լեզվով «Միհրը» նույնանուն է «ուխտ», «համաձայնություն», «դաշինք» բառերին և այդ բովանդակությամբ էլ միավորում էր արիական ժողովուրդներին՝ տարածվելով Հայաստանից Իրան, Հնդկաստան, իսկ Հռոմեական կայսրության միջոցով՝ նաև Եվրոպա: 
Հայկյան տոմարի ամիսների յուրաքանչյուր ութերորդ օրը կոչվում է Միհր: Այդ անունից է ծագում նաև հայոց սրբավայրերի անվանումը՝ մեհյան: 
Միհրը լայն տարածում է ունեցել հայերի մեջ, և հետագայում նրա անունն ու արարքները մտել են «Սասնա ծռեր» դյուցազներգի մեջ՝ Մեծ և Փոքր Մհերների միջոցով: 
Միհրի ծնունդը նշվել է Արևագալի օրը՝ դեկտեմբերի 22-ին, երբ ցերեկն սկսում է երկարել, ավետելով տիեզերական գարունը կամ տիեզերակարգի օրացույցով՝ Նոր Տարին: 

ՏԻՐ 

Տիրը հայոց դպրության, պերճախոսության, գիտության, ճարտասանության, արվեստների աստվածն է։ 
Տիրը համարվել է Արամազդի ատենադպիրն ու սուրհանդակը, մարդկանց ճակատագրի գուշակողն ու երազների մեկնիչը, նրանց գործերի գրանցիչն ու ննջեցյալների հոգիներն անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհ ուղեկցողը։ 
Աշնանային գիշերահավասարին՝ սեպտեմբերի 21-ին, և նրան նախորդող օրերին կատարվում էր Տիր աստծուն նվիրված տոնը։ Առաջին օրը նվիրված էր նախնիների հիշատակին։ Այդ օրը փառաբանվում էին նախնիները, հիշատակվում էին նրանց թողած ժառանգությունները։ Հաջորդ օրերին սկսվում էին խրախճանքներն ու թատերական ներկայացումները, ճարտասանության, իմաստասիրության մրցույթներ։ Ճանապարհորդներն ու առևտրականները պատմում էին հեռու երկրների, այլ ժողովուրդների սովորույթների մասին։ 
Ազգի ընտրանին, աշխարհիկ և հոգևոր առաջնորդի՝ արքայի գլխավորությամբ խորհրդաժողով էր անցկացնում, որտեղ քննում էին կատարվածն ու կատարվելիքը։ 
Տիր աստծու տոնն այսօր անուղղակի նշվում է աշնան սկզբներին՝ և՛ որպես գիտելիքի օր, և՛ որպես թարգմանչաց օր, և՛ որպես նախնիների հիշատակի օր։ 
Սակայն կարծիք նաև, որ Տրնդեզի տոնը նույնպես նվիրված է Տիր աստծուն։ 

ԱՍՏՂԻԿ 

Հայոց Սիրո և Գեղեցկության աստվածուհին՝ Աստղիկը, Վահագն աստծու սիրեցյալն է։ Նրա գլխավոր մեհյանը գտնվում էր Տարոն գավառի Աշտիշատ ավանում և կոչվում էր Աստղկան տաճար։ 
Ըստ ավանդազրույցի՝ ծովի ճերմակաթույր փրփուրներից էր ծնվել Աստղիկը և որտեղից քայլում էր՝ ոտքերից կաթկթացող արյունից վարդեր էին բուսնում։ Երբ դիցուհին վարդի թերթիկներ էր թափում Հայոց աշխարհին, դրանք աննկատելիորեն քսվում էին հայ աղջիկներին և նրանց օժտում աստվածային գեղեցկությամբ։ 
Մեկ այլ ավանդության համաձայն, երբ Աստղիկը Արածանիի ջրերում գիշերային լոգանք էր ընդունում, հայ կտրիճները նրա գեղեցկությամբ հիանալու համար բլուրներին կրակներ են վառում, որպեսզի լոգանքի վայրը լուսավորվի։ Սակայն աստվածուհին շրջապատում մշուշ է գոյացնում և քողարկում իր մերկությունը։ Դրանից հետո այդ գավառը կոչվում է Մշուշ, իսկ հետագայում՝ Մուշ։ 
Աստղիկ աստվածուհու անունն է կրում Հայկյան տոմարի յուրաքանչյուր ամսվա յոթերորդ օրը։
 :Bad:

----------

Հրատացի (14.11.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչ որ մեկը կասի բոլոր Հայ հեթանոսական դիցաբանության աստվածների անունները: Շատ է պետք:


Իրականում Արամազդ, Անահիտ և այլ նշված աստվածները հայկական դիցարանում հայտնվել են հելլինիստական ազդեցությունների տակ, չնայած, իհարկե, փոփոխվելով մեր առանձնահատկություններին համապատասխան և կրելով ազդեցություն նաև մեր արեվելյան հարեվաններից: Սակայն մինչ այդ գոյություն է ունեցել բոլորովին այլ ու շատ յուրահատուկ պանթեոն: Պարզապես շատ տեղեկություններ չեն պահպանվել այդ ժամանակահատվածից: Աստվածներից մեկը, օրինակ, Թեյշեբան էր, ենթադրաբար` գլխավորը: Կա կարծիք, որ նա հիմք է հանդիսացել հունական Պոսեյդոնի կերպարի համար /տառերի որոշակի փոփոխությամբ ստանում ենք նույն անունը, բացի դրանից "եռաժանին" Թեյշեբայի ատրիբուտն էր, միայն թե սուրբ ծառի ճյուղի տեսքով/: Մյուս աստծուն, կարծեմ Խալդ էին անվանում... , բայց արդեն կարող եմ սխալվել, հստակ չեմ հիշում: Կարծեմ, մինչև հիմա կատարված հետազոտությունների համաձայն, երեք հին աստվածների կերպարներն են մոտավորապես պարզ:

----------

Pagan_Angel (16.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ «Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ»-ի աստված չկա՞ հեթանոսության մեջ :Think: 
Իսկ կարողա՞ լինի  :Think:

----------

Gayl (16.01.2010), յոգի (18.01.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչ որ մեկը կասի բոլոր Հայ հեթանոսական դիցաբանության աստվածների անունները: Շատ է պետք:





> Առաքինության գոյավիճակի Աստվածությունը Վիշնուն է, 
> Կրքի գոյավիճակի Աստվածությունը Բրահման է,
> Տգիտության գոյավիճակի Աստվածությունը Շիվան է:


Հարցը հայ հեթանոսական դիցարանի մասին չէ՞ր: Շիվան, Բրահման և այլոք մեր դիցարանից են դուրս եկե՞լ:  :Shok: 
Էդ է՞լ՝ մենք:

----------

Ձայնալար (17.03.2010)

----------


## ars83

Ինձ մի քանի հարցեր են հետաքրքրում: Խնդրում եմ նրանց, ովքեր ուսումնասիրել են հայ հեթանոսությունը, տեղեկություններ հայտնեն:
ա. Արդյո՞ք հայ հեթանոսությունը խաղաղ կրոն է եղել: Եղե՞լ են արդյոք մարդկային զոհաբերություններ՝ օրինակ սեփական երեխաների կամ թշնամիների: 
բ. Ինչպիսի՞ն է եղել հայ հեթանոսությունը սեռական-բարոյական տեսանկյունից: Օրինակ, Վիստայի գրառման մեջ նշվում է, որ Անահիտը եղել է «զգաստության» աստվածուհի, իսկ Աստղիկը եղել է Վահագնի «սիրեցյալը»: Կարելի՞ է մի փոքր ավելի մանրամասն:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## յոգի

> Հարցը հայ հեթանոսական դիցարանի մասին չէ՞ր: Շիվան, Բրահման և այլոք մեր դիցարանից են դուրս եկե՞լ: 
> Էդ է՞լ՝ մենք:


Չե հակառակը, դրանք նրանց սկզբնական անուններն են, Հնդկաստանում պահպանվել է նրանց անունները ինչպես որ եղել է, իսկ մյուս ազգերը լեզվի փոփոխության հետ փոխել են նաև անունները...
Հայ հեթանոսական դիցարանի մասին է, բայց Աստվածները նույնն են, պարզապես անուններն է տարբեր, ես չեմ կարող ասել թե ովքեր են իմ թվարկած աստվածները համեմատած Հայ դիցարանի Աստվածների, բայց Աստվածները նույնն են, անունները կարող եք դուք որշել... Վիշնուն (Ռամ, Նարայանա, ...) դա Գերագույնն է, որը ստեղծում է բոլոր նյութական տիեզերքները և պահպանում է դրանք, Բրահման ստեղծում է բոլոր ապրող էակների մարմինները, սկսած ամենափոքր մոկրոբից մինչև ամենաբարձր կիսաԱտվածները, Շիվան տիեզերքը ավերողն է, երբ գալիս է ժամանակը...
Ախպերս Հայաստանի պատմությունը ընենցա աղավաղվել, որ ո՞վ կարող է ասել թե ինչպես է եղել, ամբողջ պատմությունը վերացրել են...
Ես մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ Արյական քաղաքակրթությունն է տիրել սրանից չորս հազար տարի առաջ ամողջ աշխարհում, հետո այդ քաղաքակրթությունը անկում է ապրել և նրանց նպատակը աստվածներին պաշտելը չեր, այլ Գերագույնին իրականացնելը (ճանաչելը), բայց աստվածների օգնությամբ...

----------

Gayl (18.01.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Ինձ մի քանի հարցեր են հետաքրքրում: Խնդրում եմ նրանց, ովքեր ուսումնասիրել են հայ հեթանոսությունը, տեղեկություններ հայտնեն:
> ա. Արդյո՞ք հայ հեթանոսությունը խաղաղ կրոն է եղել: Եղե՞լ են արդյոք մարդկային զոհաբերություններ՝ օրինակ սեփական երեխաների կամ թշնամիների:


Հայաստանում մարդկային զոհաբերություններ չեն եղել, ոչ էլ սեթական կամ թշնամու երեխեքի, նման զոհաբերություններ եղել են առաջերում հնդկաստանի տերիտորյայում ցածրակարգ տոհմերի կողմից (չանդալների)... իսկ Արյական քաղաքակրթության մեջ տեղ չի ունեցել նման ցածրակարգ զոհաբերություն, եղել են կենդանիների զոհաբերություն, բայց ոչ թե մարդ կատարել է այդ զոհաբերությունները իր ստամիքսի համար, այլ Քրմերը դրանք կատարել են այն, որպեզի փորձեն իրենց Քրմական ուժերը, երբ կենդանուն զոհաբերել են հետո իրենց ուժերով նորից կյանքի են բերել կենդանուն նոր ջահել մարմնով: Այսքանն հզոր են եղել այդ ժամանակի Քրմերը...  
Իսկ Հեթանոսությունը,  դա ազգային կրոն է, որը կարող է նաև ունենան ուրիշ ազգերը, որը պահպանում է իր Ազգի շահերը, միևնույն ժամանակ ունենալով Տաճարներ տարբեր Աստվածությունների, որոնց պաշտանմունքով Աստվածները տվել են ամեն ինչ, ինչ որ անհրաժեշտ  է եղել Ազգին: Նույն աստվածներին պաշտել են նաև ուրիշ ազգեր, որոք ունեցել են ուրիշ անվանումներ... Կրոնը որպես ագրեսիվ՞, նման բան գոյություն չունի: Եթե կրոնը անխաղաղություն է քարոզում ապա դա գալիս է կրոնի հետևորդներից և նրանց թերի ընկալումներից... 



> բ. Ինչպիսի՞ն է եղել հայ հեթանոսությունը սեռական-բարոյական տեսանկյունից: Օրինակ, Վիստայի գրառման մեջ նշվում է, որ Անահիտը եղել է «զգաստության» աստվածուհի, իսկ Աստղիկը եղել է Վահագնի «սիրեցյալը»: Կարելի՞ է մի փոքր ավելի մանրամասն:


Հայկական կողմի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց Ինդրան (Զևսը) Դրախտի տերը, անբարոյականություն շատ է ցուցաբերել...

----------


## յոգի

> Ի՞նչ դրական բան է տվել մարդկությանը հեթանոսությունը։ Բացի նրանից, որ մարդիկ իրենց բացասական հատկանիշներն են վերագրում չաստվածներին (նախանձ, ցանկասիրություն, բարկություն, և այլն) և օգտագործում կուռքերի պաշտամունքն իրենց շահի համար (օրինակ՝ դրուիդները)։ Կամ էլ հագուրդ տվել սեփական ցանկություններին՝ հիմնավորելով դա «աստվածային ցանկությամբ»։


Շատ լավ էլ ծաղկած էր  գիտությունը, արվեստը, գրականությունը... Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունելուց հետո այդ ամենը շարունակվեց, պարզապես վերափոխվեց քրիստոնեականի միյայն, բայց բոլոր եկեղեցիները ինչպես տեսնում էք ինչ հրաշալի ճարտարապետությամբ են կառուցել, որոնց մեջ կա նաև հեթանոսական ՈՃ...

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Կարծում եմ, Տիրը դրանով էլ կարող էր զբաղվել )

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Չե հակառակը, դրանք նրանց սկզբնական անուններն են, Հնդկաստանում պահպանվել է նրանց անունները ինչպես որ եղել է, իսկ մյուս ազգերը լեզվի փոփոխության հետ փոխել են նաև անունները...
> Հայ հեթանոսական դիցարանի մասին է, բայց Աստվածները նույնն են, պարզապես անուններն է տարբեր, ես չեմ կարող ասել թե ովքեր են իմ թվարկած աստվածները համեմատած Հայ դիցարանի Աստվածների, բայց Աստվածները նույնն են, անունները կարող եք դուք որշել... Վիշնուն (Ռամ, Նարայանա, ...) դա Գերագույնն է, որը ստեղծում է բոլոր նյութական տիեզերքները և պահպանում է դրանք, Բրահման ստեղծում է բոլոր ապրող էակների մարմինները, սկսած ամենափոքր մոկրոբից մինչև ամենաբարձր կիսաԱտվածները, Շիվան տիեզերքը ավերողն է, երբ գալիս է ժամանակը...
> ...


  Ինձ թվում է, էսպես դատելու դեպքում բոլոր կուլտուրաներն էլ կարելի է մեկի հանգեցնել, բայց չէ ոչ "լեզվի փոփխությունը" հենց էնպես, առանձին մի երևույթ չէր, մտածելակերպի ու ամբողջ մշակույթի փոփոխությունից էր գալիս: Եթե նույնիսկ հիմքում նույն աստվածներն են, անունների փոփոխությունը նաև նրանց ընկալման տերբերությունների էր բերում:




> բ. Ինչպիսի՞ն է եղել հայ հեթանոսությունը սեռական-բարոյական տեսանկյունից: Օրինակ, Վիստայի գրառման մեջ նշվում է, որ Անահիտը եղել է «զգաստության» աստվածուհի, իսկ Աստղիկը եղել է Վահագնի «սիրեցյալը»: Կարելի՞ է մի փոքր ավելի մանրամասն:


Ֆրեզերը գրում է, որ Անահիտին նվիրված մեհյաններում երիտասարդ աղջիկները "ծառայում" էին մինչև ամուսնանալը, պատրաստվելով այդպիսով ամուսնական կյանքին, և դա շատ "պատվաբեր էր համարվում:

----------

Ariadna (17.03.2010), յոգի (20.01.2010)

----------


## Գոհար

Բարև հայ ժողովրդին, որևէ մեկը կասի, թե որտեղից կարող եմ գնել 
"Ուխտագիրքը"

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բարև հայ ժողովրդին, որևէ մեկը կասի, թե որտեղից կարող եմ գնել 
> "Ուխտագիրքը"


http://www.hayary.org/index.php?opti...=136&Itemid=56

----------

Հրատացի (14.11.2010)

----------


## LucyFernega

Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ եթե ինչ որ մեկը որոշակի ինֆորմացիա տեղադրի Սպանդարամետ աստծո մասին...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հին հայերի ստորերկրյա թագավորության աստվածն էր Սպանդարամետը կամ Սանդարամետը, որ հաճախ նույնանում էր ստորգետնյա աշխարհի, մեռելների թագավորության կամ ուղղակի դժոխքի հետ։
> 
> Հնում Սպանդարամետին նույնացրել են այգիների և գինու հովանավոր հանդիսացող հունական Դիոնիսիոսի կամ Բաքոսի հետ, հետագայում նա համարվել է երկրի, անդունդների, դժոխքի տիրակալ՝ Սանդարամետապետ։ Երբեմն հոգնակի «Սանդարամետք անդնդոց» ձևով հասկացել են և դժոխքի անդունդները, և դժոխքի չար ոգիները։


http://armenianhouse.org/harutyunyan/04-gods.html




> Սպանդարամետ, Սպանդարամետապետ, երկիրն ու ստորերկրյա աշխարհն անձնավորող ոգի կամ հենց ինքը՝ ստորերկրյա աշխարհը, հին հայկական դիցաբանության մեջ։ Ծագում է հին իրանական՝ մայր երկիրն անձնավորող Սպենտա Արմայիտ  դիցուհու անունից։ Հավանաբար Սպանդարամետը նախապես եղել է բուսականության և պտղաբերության աստվածություն. գոյություն է ունեցել «տոն սպանդարամետական պաշտամանն»։ Ուշ շրջանի պատկերացումներում երևան է գալիս իբրև դժոխքի, մեռյալների ու ստորերկրյա ոգիների տիրակալ։ Ըստ Թովմա Արծրունու, երկիրը երբեմն համարվել է Սպանդարամետի իջևանը։


http://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D5%8D%...B4%D5%A5%D5%BF

----------


## LucyFernega

*Ձայնալար*, Շնորհակալ եմ,  :Smile:  Իսկ ինչ որ ավանդույթներ կապված Սպանդարամետի հետ կան? Ինձ անհրաժեշտ են մի նախագծի համար այսպես ասած Սատանայի հիպսթազները ըստ հայ հին դիցաբանության... Այսինքն բոլոր այն աստվածները կամ ոգիները որոնք այս կամ այն կերպ կապված են Անդրաշխարհի կամ Խավարի հետ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ՍՊԱՆԴԱՐԱՄԵՏ
> 
> Սպանդարամետը հին հայոց երկրի ընդերքի ստորերկրյա ոգի կամ աստվածություն է: Առավել գործածական է եղել ՙՍանդարամետ՚ ձեւը կամ ՙՍանդարամետք անդնդոց՚ բառակապակցությունը՝ ՙդժոխք, անդնդային դժոխք՚ իմաստով: Հին գրավոր եւ ժողովրդական ուշ ավանդության մեջ նաեւ տարածված էր Սանդարապետ (Սանտրապետ)՝ ՙդժոխքի տիրակալ՚ ձեւը:
> Անունն ունի իրանական ծագում, սերում է պահլավերեն սպանդարմատ ՙերկրի աստվածներ՚ ձեւից, հանգում է ավեստերեն սպենտա արմաիտի-ին՝ ՙսուրբ իմաստություւն՚ (զրադաշտական կրոնում անձնավորված երկրի իգական ոգի՝ Ահուրա Մազդայի դուստրը կամ հարսը):
> Աստվածաշնչի հայերեն թարգմանության մեջ հունական Դիոնիսյան կամ Բաքոսյան տոնախմբություններն անվանված են սպանդարամետական, իսկ Դիոնիսիոսը՝ Սպանդարամետ: Անունների այս նույնացումը վկայում է, որ Սպանդարամետը հայերի մեջ նախապես ընկալվել է Դիոնիսիոսի նման պտղաբեր երկրի, բուսականության, խաղողագործության ու գինեգործության արական աստվածություն, մանավանդ, որ Դիոնիսիոսը ունեցել է արեւելյան ծագում եւ մոտ է եղել հին հայոց հավատալիքներին: Թովմա Արծրունու վկայությամբ, ըստ Մանեթոնի՝ երկիրը Սպանդարամետ աստծո իջեւանն է եւ չի ստեղծվել որեւէ մեկի կողմից:
> *Հայ միջնադարյան ավանդությամբ (Հովհաննես Մամիկոնյան) Սանդարամետք անդնդոցը նույնացված է դժոխքին եւ նրա դռները, որոնք կոչվել են դրունք դժոխոց կամ դուրք մահու, գտնվելիս են եղել Մշո Քարքե լեռան վրա՝ Իննակնյա ¥ինն աղբյուրների բխման¤ տեղերում, ուր կանգնեցված են եղել Դեմետր եւ իսանե աստվածների արձանները: Հետագայում դրանք կործանվում են րիգոր Լուսավորչի կողմից, եւ տեղը կառուցվում է լակա կամ Սուրբ Կարապետի հռչակավոր վանքը:*
> Այս ամենը վկայում է, որ հայերի մեջ հնուց ի վեր գոյություն է ունեցել ստորերկրյա աշխարհի պատկերացումը, եւ այն անձնավորվել է նաեւ արական ոգու կերպարով, օժտվել բուսաշխարհի ու պտղաբերության գործառույթներով, համադրվել իրանական Սպանդարամետ անվանը, հետագայում նույնացել դժոխք, մեռելների թագավորություն եւ անգամ դժոխային չար ոգիներ հասկացություններին:


http://am.forum.26l.mobi/topic1810213_30

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:20 ----------

Այսքանը կարողացա պեղել համացանցից  :Pardon:

----------

LucyFernega (02.09.2010)

----------


## LucyFernega

> Այսքանը կարողացա պեղել համացանցից


 :Hands Up:  Դուք ինձ շատ օգնեցիք, անկեղծ եմ ասում: Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ:  :Hi:

----------

Ձայնալար (29.08.2010)

----------


## lazareva maria

Հայ հեթանոսական աստվածները չեն մահացել, նրանք ապրում են քրիստոնեության արմատներում...

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

> ՀԵԹԱՆՈՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Ո¯վ, Արի Հայ, ...:


 :Lol2: 

մանրամասներն armenianararat.wordpress.com

(իմ առաչին պրօֆիլս...: :Shok:

----------

